
Not Pixel Perfect Yet - mcxx
http://milancermak.posterous.com/not-pixel-perfect-yet
======
bad_user
Interesting idea ... unfortunately their FB page is in Czech and I can't read
their critiques of other designs.

~~~
thingie
Google Translate can give you at least basic idea. (Though it fails at quite
interesting places.)

I don't know, FB page is a bad format for this -- it's flat and limited
discussion, with artists making just few remarks about the overall design. And
rating just a screenshot of the site… I guess that the idea is interesting,
but the execution… isn't that great.

(Ah, I'm wrong as usual. Sorry. They are making much more elaborate critics at
different pages and notes. That FB format is really bad.)

~~~
mcxx
It was built as a FB page because it was easy and fast to create. They know it
is not the best solution, but does it works for now.

